# Strange whine while running F@H and WCG togeather



## hat (Oct 1, 2009)

I get a strange whine coming from my computer when I run F@H and WCG togeather. If I shut either one down, the whine goes away. I never hear it any other time. I just fired up Crysis and messed around for a few minutes (with WCG on) and I heard no whining sound. It only happens with F@H in conjunction with WCG. I also ran the OCCT CPU test and F@H togeather to simulate the full CPU and GPU load that comes along with running WCG and F@H togeather and I still couldn't reproduce the whine.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 1, 2009)

chokes?


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2009)

What do you mean by that?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 1, 2009)

http://www.howtofixcomputers.com/forums/just-fix/intermittent-psu-whine-255179.html

not the same part on the pc but the same part on the card

pay attention to post 3


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

havent you posted a few more threads on why your computer wines?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Oct 1, 2009)

no i havent


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> no i havent



not you


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes, indeed I have made posts about PC whining. That was close to 2 years ago, however, when I had that Antec Smartpower power supply. Also, that whining was present in everything I did, idle or load. Only when I run WCG and F@H togeather do I get this problem now.

I only hear this noise when running these two programs togeather in particular, so I doubt it's a fan making the noise. I've induced load with other programs and couldn't reproduce the whining noise, as I said before.


----------



## dhoshaw (Oct 1, 2009)

To quote El Fiendo 





> I don't know about you guys, but every stats update I look at on the web I like to imagine I hear cancer screaming in terror at our might.


----------



## hat (Oct 1, 2009)

Eh... that could work lol. It doesn't cause any problems, it's just an annoying... annoyance


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Sounds like capacitor whine. Some PSUs (including the Corsairs that everyone loves) and most new video cards (both ATI and NVIDIA) have capacitor whine. Basically its letting you know just how much voltage that sucker is dealing with. 

Its getting to be normal nowadays, apparently because we had room for more things to make noise in our system. Obviouslythey weren't loud enough. Its nothing to worry about so far as no one has reported any negatives that have come up from it. I personally haven't gotten this yet.

Dhoshaw, that was probably the funniest thing I've seen today. Just so you know.


----------



## hat (Oct 2, 2009)

It's still a rather unpleasant sound. It's odd though as nothing else I do make it whine like that, only F@H and WCG togeather


----------



## theonedub (Oct 2, 2009)

The whine is normal, I get it all the time on my rigs that run both WCG and F@H. Its not that bad. 

I've noticed my Rosewill 450w and 600w PSUs make more noise than my Antec 750w. The whine from WCG is so slight you have to listen for it over the fans and ambient noise, the GPU whine is much more noticeable, but has already been covered. 

On the up side complete silence usually gives me the heads up that a rig is not Folding


----------



## hat (Oct 2, 2009)

hehe


----------



## dustyshiv (Oct 2, 2009)

My 9800 gtx s also whine a lot on some WU. Other times they fold in silence. I checked this out on the folding forums on F@H. Many of them have this..and everybody says tht its normal...


----------

